# Je boule à 3!



## Goulven (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année! Oui je sais je débarque, mais je rentre tout juste... et oh! Surprise! Je boule à 3 points maintenant... alors attention les dents!

:casse:


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année! Oui je sais je débarque, mais je rentre tout juste... et oh! Surprise! Je boule à 3 points maintenant... alors attention les dents!
> 
> :casse:


 



on se dépêche, plus que 30 secondes avant la fermeture...


----------



## Goulven (4 Janvier 2005)

Qui sait, je vais peut-être battre des records... c'est toujours ok pour le moment... (peut-être que les modos ils ne vont lire que le bonne année)

Bonne année!!


----------



## Goulven (4 Janvier 2005)

Oui 3 seulement!


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

Allez on y croit très fort...


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

il faut essayer d'occuper les modos sur d'autres thread...


----------



## Goulven (4 Janvier 2005)

Oh un simple thread sur le piratage et ils y foncent tout droit...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année! Oui je sais je débarque, mais je rentre tout juste... et oh! Surprise! Je boule à 3 points maintenant... alors attention les dents!
> 
> :casse:


 J'ai rien vu encore   :love: :casse:


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

c'est bon, maintenant on peut fermer


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

Moi si ! Pour rappel, je boule à 10 en rouge et j'ai plein d'amis du même voltage ! Un petit test pour voir comment un bouleur à 3 devient lorsqu'il se prend 300 points écarlates ?! Pour ceux que l'experience interresse, postez ci-dessous.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Oh oui, allez ! Postez ! Qu'on rigole !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi si ! Pour rappel, je boule à 10 en rouge et j'ai plein d'amis du même voltage ! Un petit test pour voir comment un bouleur à 3 devient lorsqu'il se prend 300 points écarlates ?! Pour ceux que l'experience interresse, postez ci-dessous.



Dommage que la force ne dépend pas du nombre de coup de boule rouge donné, je boulerais à 100 en rouge. 
Là, je suis à 10 aussi.


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

petits, petits ...







 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

Un qui va morfler aussi. J'espère qu'il a bien regardé son "niveau disco" car il n'est pas près de le revoir.   niark ! niark niark !!!


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

J'ai fait une copie d'écran, on va l'encadrer et lui offrir comme souvenir ! :love: 


P'tain, je les vois passer au loin mais aucun ne s'approche. Pourtant nous sommes montés gros et avec de l'appat comme ci-dessus, ca va bien marcher a un moment ou a un autre...


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi si ! Pour rappel, je boule à 10 en rouge et j'ai plein d'amis du même voltage ! Un petit test pour voir comment un bouleur à 3 devient lorsqu'il se prend 300 points écarlates ?! Pour ceux que l'experience interresse, postez ci-dessous.



moi je boule rouge a 16


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je boule rouge a 16



Reste à couvert Mackie ! Tu leur fait peur ! Et cesse de tripoter cet appat !   :love:


----------



## pseudo pou cdb rouges (4 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,

je voudrais savoir ce qu'est un coup de boule rouge et aussi, je voudrais dire que j'aime bien les macs


----------



## KARL40 (4 Janvier 2005)

J'aime pas les points "disco" ... 

Allez-y, défoulez-vous !!  

 :rateau:


----------



## legritch (4 Janvier 2005)

Bouh!


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

vous remarquerez que ce post n'est pas en dessous de vos posts, monsieur le modo Amok..


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vous remarquerez que ce post n'est pas en dessous de vos posts, monsieur le modo Amok..



Boum !   (dès demain, je recharge mon canon.  )


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi si ! Pour rappel, je boule à 10 en rouge et j'ai plein d'amis du même voltage ! Un petit test pour voir comment un bouleur à 3 devient lorsqu'il se prend 300 points écarlates ?! Pour ceux que l'experience interresse, postez ci-dessous.


 Désolé, le gamer ne boule qu'à 9 pts  
 Par contre, je n'ai jamais boulé rouge... contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire, le trooper n'est pas foncièrement méchant


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Boum !  (dès demain, je recharge mon canon.  )


je confirme, ça marche bien, mais bon...dixit l'Amok:

"Moi si ! Pour rappel, je boule à 10 en rouge et j'ai plein d'amis du même voltage ! Un petit test pour voir comment un bouleur à 3 devient lorsqu'il se prend 300 points écarlates ?! Pour ceux que l'experience interresse, postez ci-dessous." 

Paul, ressaisit toi, enfin, il faut lire les posts en entier...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un qui va morfler aussi. J'espère qu'il a bien regardé son "niveau disco" car il n'est pas près de le revoir.   niark ! niark niark !!!


 Oulà, Lel a pris des risques  :casse: :casse:


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, Lel a pris des risques  :casse: :casse:



Rectification : feu lel. RIP.


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

non, sinon, on peut discuter d'autre chose que de coudbouls, hein


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2005)

Zip !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

Je suis toujours intact


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2005)

çà ne saurait durer :casse:


----------



## KARL40 (4 Janvier 2005)

Chers Modérateurs,

J'ai bien reçu vos coups de boules rouge et je tenais à vous adresser mes remerciements.
Seulement, je suis déçu :  3 personnes uniquement ont répondu à ma requête.
C'est décevant, très décevant !


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

on est les deux seuls touchés...bon, concrètement, mon bilan est positif, donc on peut continuer alors...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Chers Modérateurs,
> 
> J'ai bien reçu vos coups de boules rouge et je tenais à vous adresser mes remerciements.
> Seulement, je suis déçu :  3 personnes uniquement ont répondu à ma requête.
> C'est décevant, très décevant !


 N'étant pas modérateur, je ne vois pas pkoi je te boulerais rouge


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> N'étant pas modérateur, je ne vois pas pkoi je te boulerais rouge


heu oui, ça c'est sûr


----------



## KARL40 (4 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> N'étant pas modérateur, je ne vois pas pkoi je te boulerais rouge


Comme le disait si bien Herbert Léonard : "Pour le plaisir" !!!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on est les deux seuls touchés...bon, concrètement, mon bilan est positif, donc on peut continuer alors...


Tant qu'il me reste du vert, je continue !!


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> N'étant pas modérateur, je ne vois pas pkoi je te boulerais rouge



si tu joue pas les modo te tombe dessus


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2005)

Je veux bien jouer, mais il me faudrait une promotion au grade tant envié de Modérateur


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

tu t'imagine modo, à traquer les thread inutiles et les bouleurs fous? si tu deviens modos, tout le mondre se mettra à bouler dans tous les sens


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2005)

je sais pas pourquoi, mais je trouve que ce fil sent le sapin... ceci dit aprés les fêtes c'est normal... faut bien recycler l'arbre de Noël... et ranger les boules    :rateau:


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, mais je trouve que ce fil sent le sapin... ceci dit aprés les fêtes c'est normal... faut bien recycler l'arbre de Noël... et ranger les boules  :rateau:


faut les ranger chez moi en l'occurence


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2005)

C'est un thread sur les p'tites boules?


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un thread sur les p'tites boules?


tu t'es senti concerné?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut les ranger chez moi en l'occurence


 Surement pas c'est dégoutant!  J'aimerais bien pouvoir m'en resservir l'an prochain!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es senti concerné?


 T'as vu la tailles des miennes a coté des tiennes? 

 Essaye les caleçons damar..


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

Moi je préfère les bâtons qui font des étincelles. Sans arrière-pensée aucune.
Y'en avait sous le sapin ce Noël


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu la tailles des miennes a coté des tiennes?
> 
> Essaye les caleçons damar..


t'as quand même l'air un peu empoté avec tes 9 machines, là...  ...


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien jouer, mais il me faudrait une promotion au grade tant envié de Modérateur



il y a assez de gamerz modo


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Janvier 2005)

en parlant de boules, j'ai retrouvé celles du Père Noël 






aie, aie, aie, ça va être ma fête :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a assez de gamerz modo


 Yes, et des bons en plus


----------



## Goulven (4 Janvier 2005)

Et bé! Sont susceptibles les modos... Une petite remarque et hop! Ils raboulent tous et se mettent à menacer tout le monde... non mais! Bon, je vais aller faire un tour dehors pour prendre l'air!


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et bé! Sont susceptibles les modos... Une petite remarque et hop! Ils raboulent tous et se mettent à menacer tout le monde... non mais! Bon, je vais aller faire un tour dehors pour prendre l'air!


emmène les avec toi


----------



## theozdevil (4 Janvier 2005)

Ki veux bien bouler le petit Theozdevil


----------



## Goulven (4 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> emmène les avec toi


 Pour qu'ils me fassent réciter les règles des forums?


----------



## theozdevil (4 Janvier 2005)

Personne SINF SINF


----------



## fanou (4 Janvier 2005)

merci qui ?


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

J'ai encore un chargeur plein de boules rouges. Le prochain qui réclame sera bénéficiaire de mes -9 points avec allegresse et contentement.


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ki veux bien bouler le petit Theozdevil



c'est bien parce que c'est toi


----------



## KARL40 (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore un chargeur plein de boules rouges. Le prochain qui réclame sera bénéficiaire de mes -9 points avec allegresse et contentement.


Vas-y fais toi plaisir ! 

De toute façon je déteste le disco !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y fais toi plaisir !
> 
> De toute façon je déteste le disco !



Ouais! Rock'n'roll Powaahhhhh!!!


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

yeah, ça pulse ici


punk is not dead


----------



## Goulven (4 Janvier 2005)

Et la musique classique?? Ca me casse les oreilles les machins bidules yeaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

si tu continues, ça va être un requiem


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Le petit cmove est demandé à l'accueil, le petit cmove...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

Pkoi, il a perdu ses boules ?


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

ils lui ont fait la peau ou quoi?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

Euh, profil de Yvos : _Localisation: j'fais un palier à -22m_ ... Pfiou, t'as pas fini ta décompression


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, profil de Yvos : _Localisation: j'fais un palier à -22m_ ... Pfiou, t'as pas fini ta décompression


je ferais un très très long palier à un -5m  

j'suis prêt à tout pour des coudbouls


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, profil de Yvos : _Localisation: j'fais un palier à -22m_ ... Pfiou, t'as pas fini ta décompression



Ben c'est la profondeur à laquelle il a été immergé par quelqun ici... le bloc de béton de 300 kg qui le relie au fond semble fraichement coulé... tiens, on dirait les empreintes de rezba sur le sommet, juste à coté de l'anneau en fonte qui retient la chaine...


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

tu plaisantes, ils n'osent pas se mouiller le modos  ...ils finissent déjà d'enterrer cmove... ...et puis y en a un autre sur leur liste je crois


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je ferais un très très long palier à un -5m
> 
> j'suis prêt à tout pour des coudbouls


 Ben pense à l'oxyègne pur au palier


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben pense à l'oxyègne pur au palier



Nombreux sont ceux qui devraient y penser sur ce forum... la narcose fait des ravages


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2005)

D'ailleurs je m'en vais de ce pas profiter du bel oxygène pollué parisien ...


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Allez, circulez, y'a rien à voir !


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

oh, tu piques pas tout, hein..


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, circulez, y'a rien à voir !




il y avait des trucs a voir ? oo: oo:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

C'est comme toujours, y'a rien à voir mais y'a toujours les pingouins qui s'arrêtent pour regarder


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh, tu piques pas tout, hein..


S'il s'agit de l'air pollué, il (nous) en reste de plus en plus hélas ....


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh, tu piques pas tout, hein..


S'il s'agit des "boules rouges" je ne comprends rien !!
Hier je demandais à ce que l'on me boule rouge et résultat que .... du vert !!! 
Au lieu d'être à 5, je suis même passé à 6 !! :casse: 

C'est à rien y comprendre !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2005)

... ça m'en rappelle une bien bonne.

Un mec qui sort de chez son médecin croise un de ses copains dans la rue.
"-Salut. Je sors de chez le toubib ; il m'a éxaminé les bourses...
- Ah, ouais? et alors?
- hé bien, figure toi qu'on pourrait dire qu'à nous deux, on en a 5.
- ah bon? Pourquoi? T'en as qu'une?"


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

ah ouais, c'est drôle cette histoire...
ça mérite bien un coudboul, hein? oui? heu..


non en fait


----------



## fanou (5 Janvier 2005)

un petit pour la route...


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Ah! mon chargeur est plein ! De jolies cartouches rouges, magnifiques, prêtes à dégrader la réputation mal acquise de tous les quémandeurs de coudbouls à la noix. Le premier qui poste en dessous de moi y a droit.


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2005)

... Je préfère faire sous moi que sous toi... Question de savoir vivre


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah! mon chargeur est plein ! De jolies cartouches rouges, magnifiques, prêtes à dégrader la réputation mal acquise de tous les quémandeurs de coudbouls à la noix. Le premier qui poste en dessous de moi y a droit.


 bon, j'attend...  J'ai un avatar spécial pour l'occasion que je ne veux pas garder trop longtemps.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Janvier 2005)

je pense que ce thread he bah ca me rapel un thread qui avait environ 520 pages !


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ce thread he bah ca me rapel un thread qui avait environ 520 pages !


 c'est à cette heure là que tu finis tes devoirs?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ce thread he bah ca me rapel un thread qui avait environ 520 pages !


Ouais, ben t'inquiète pas : celui-là n'ira pas jusque là


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est à cette heure là que tu finis tes devoirs?



he ho mes devoirs sont deja fini! Je suis un elève modèle moi !


[Oh put*** faut que je commence a reviser pour mon bac blanc de lundi] :rateau:


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'attend...  J'ai un avatar spécial pour l'occasion que je ne veux pas garder trop longtemps.


 Ton tour viendra !  Là, t'as sursis !


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ce thread he bah ca me rapel un thread qui avait environ 520 pages !


 Vraiment ? Vous voulez déja que je ferme ? Vous ne prendrez pas 9 petits boulets rouges avant ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben t'inquiète pas : celui-là n'ira pas jusque là



de toute facons les thread a coups de boules c'est nul


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ? Vous voulez déja que je ferme ? Vous ne prendrez pas 9 petits boulets rouges avant ?


les coups rouges sont divisé par deux, donc 4,5 enfin je di ca je dis rien


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> les coups rouges sont divisé par deux, donc 4,5 enfin je di ca je dis rien


 tu vieilliras aussi...


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> les coups rouges sont divisé par deux, donc 4,5 enfin je di ca je dis rien


  Tu as raison ! Je ne t'enlève même que 4 points !  Quelle déception !  Il faut absolument qu'on remédie à ça ! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> de toute facons les thread a coups de boules c'est nul



Mouahahahahahahahahaha , dsl


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison ! Je ne t'enlève même que 4 points !  Quelle déception !  Il faut absolument qu'on remédie à ça ! :rateau:



C'est pas juste j'ai dis que c'était nul les threads a coups de boules     :rateau: 

[ lemmy ]


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Janvier 2005)

Non mais là c'est vraiment pas juste rezba puis webO me tombent dessus  :rateau: 

Je vais appeler la SPA et dire qu'on maltraite un canard  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

... one... two-two... one... two-one, one-two-three...  

_Ajuste un peu la sono Rezba..._  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

Pfff, la SPA, c bon pour les chats et chiens : les canards => rinafoot ©Backcat


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Non mais là c'est vraiment pas juste rezba puis webO me tombent dessus  :rateau:
> 
> Je vais appeler la SPA et dire qu'on maltraite un canard  :rateau:


 Ce webO, quel taquin ! Qu'est-ce qu'il t'a mis ? Oh, le vrai taquin ! 
 Bon, alors, attends, je vérifie aussi ! 1602+7 de ce fourbe de Lemmy - 7 (mazette!) du webO =1602 ! :love: 
 Mes respects, mon bouquetin des alpes ! :love:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce webO, quel taquin ! Qu'est-ce qu'il t'a mis ? Oh, le vrai taquin !
> Bon, alors, attends, je vérifie aussi ! 1602+7 de ce fourbe de Lemmy - 7 (mazette!) du webO =1602 ! :love:
> Mes respects, mon bouquetin des alpes ! :love:  :love:



Je suis même sur ecoute par les modos :modo:


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je suis même sur ecoute par les modos :modo:


 Normal, c'est un thread expérimental!  Scientifique !  En acceptant d'être nos cobayes, vous faites avancer les théories de la modération, c'est magnifique !  Merci  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2005)

Je recharge mes batteries et dès demain, pour certains, ça va chier.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Janvier 2005)

On pourrais pas supprimer le thread, parce que je sens que il va y avoir du grabuge


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> vous faites avancer les théories de la modération



rien, absolument rien ne nous aura été épargné    :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je recharge mes batteries et dès demain, pour certains, ça va chier.



Tiens... salut Paul...   

_Le robinet de la salle de bain fuit... je répète, le robinet de la salle de bain fuit..._


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... salut Paul...
> 
> _Le robinet de la salle de bain fuit... je répète, le robinet de la salle de bain fuit..._



Yop, je mange un bout et règle le problème. 
Trop de boulot aujourd'hui, j'ai rien suivi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce webO, quel taquin ! Qu'est-ce qu'il t'a mis ? Oh, le vrai taquin !
> Bon, alors, attends, je vérifie aussi ! 1602+7 de ce fourbe de Lemmy - 7 (mazette!) du webO =1602 ! :love:
> Mes respects, mon bouquetin des alpes ! :love:  :love:





manque pas d'air, le gugusse © violet   

de mon temps, l'église volait au secours de l'opprimé   

l'habit ne fait pas le moine...    :rateau:


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

J'adore comme tout le monde bat en retraite ! 
Amok, on a même plus besoin d'appats ! 
Vas-y, Paul, avale ton sandwich. (vous allez voir _moderator_ en vrai, c'est pas une chouette récompense pour avoir accepté d'être nos cobayes, ça ? :rateau: Hein ? :love: )


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je recharge mes batteries et dès demain, pour certains, ça va chier.


prout !


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est un thread expérimental!  Scientifique !  En acceptant d'être nos cobayes, vous faites avancer les théories de la modération, c'est magnifique !  Merci  :love:


Si ça peut t'aider pour rédiger les statistiques de ton expérience, sache que j'ai pris 28 points verts dans ce thread grâce à deux malheureux posts floodesques.  Et pas encore de rouge.  Je fermerais à ta place.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Putain mais quel cafteur !!!!


----------



## J_K (6 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est un thread expérimental!  Scientifique !  En acceptant d'être nos cobayes, vous faites avancer les théories de la modération, c'est magnifique !  Merci  :love:



Puisque c'est scientifique... Je ne peux rien avoir à redire...


Un petit pas pour l'homme, mais un grand pas pour l'hummanité! 
Ca vaut bien un peu de coopération des modos, une expérience scientifique... 

Surtout quand il s'agit de tester leurs limites, voyons voir combien de temps tiendra encore ce thread...  :love:


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2005)

Je propose aussi -encore un !- qu'on arrête définitivement les cdb.

Je l'avais déjà demandé à l'automne mais pas écouté. ; ou que le membre qui le veut puisse masquer ses LED verts, à défaut de les supprimer. Moi je masque direct si ça passe  (est-ce si difficile à programmer ?)

Si nous choisissons de ne pas supprimer pas, par contre, faudra m'expliquer rationnellement pourquoi on tente désespérement d'arrêter certains fils (ou est-ce un nouveau jeu un plus tordu ? un peu "-je t'em***, -fais-moi mal, -non pas tout de suite" :rateau: ).

Si c'est des questions de quantité de posts, que ça ralentisse les forums, il n'y a qu'une solution rationnelle: l'arrêt ! La fluidité avant tout, tout le monde a pas du THD. Je fais confiance à mes chers camarades pour trouver d'autres filons pour flooder. 

[Je vais me prendre une volée de cdb rouge de tt les côtés je sens, tant pis, ça n'a pas d'importance)


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut t'aider pour rédiger les statistiques de ton expérience, sache que j'ai pris 28 points verts dans ce thread grâce à deux malheureux posts floodesques.  Et pas encore de rouge.  Je fermerais à ta place.


 Mouais : +5 et -2 (alors que ***biiip*** boule à -14)  pour moi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2005)

masquer les LEDs c'est une bonne idée !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je propose aussi -encore un !- qu'on arrête définitivement les cdb.
> 
> Je l'avais déjà demandé à l'automne mais pas écouté. ; ou que le membre qui le veut puisse masquer ses LED verts, à défaut de les supprimer. Moi je masque direct si ça passe  (est-ce si difficile à programmer ?)
> 
> ...


 Maintenant, les coups de boule, c'est un jeu pour les modos. Ça nous permet de dicter de nouvelles règles léonines et antisociales qui nous amusent beaucoup   alors déjà qu'avant on ne voulait pas les supprimer, tu imagines maintenant ? mouhahahaha


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, les coups de boule, c'est un jeu pour les modos.


Pas que.  Personnellement je m'amuse comme un petit fou.   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

Sinon, on pourrait remplacer les cdb par un système de "points de réputation" qui seraient distribués par les users et qui auraient davantage de poids en fonction de leur ancienneté, etc...

hein?

:casse:



Ok, je sors


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas que.  Personnellement je m'amuse comme un petit fou.   :love:




tu est fou certes, mais petit ...


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est fou certes, mais petit ...


C'est que "grand fou" ça peut prêter à confusion.


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est que "grand fou" ça peut prêter à confusion.



tu passe pas les portes ?


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu passe pas les portes ?


 sans problème. Je passe même par les fenêtres quand on ne me laisse pas entrer.


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> sans problème. Je passe même par les fenêtres quand on ne me laisse pas entrer.



note : mettre un pitbull derrière la fenêtre


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

lé pas encore fermé ce thread?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> lé pas encore fermé ce thread?



bientôt


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2005)

çà ne saurait tarder


----------



## Goulven (6 Janvier 2005)

Bah alors? Mon thread? Vous voulez me fermer mon thread que je l'ai créé tout seul? Non mais oh!


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2005)

Bien, me voilà en état de bouler rouge les manants. Après, je ferme !


----------



## Goulven (6 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bien, me voilà en état de bouler rouge les manants. Après, je ferme !


Ouais essaye donc! Tu vas voir de quel bois je me chauffe! Allez les gars tous avec moi contre le cardinal! Alllleeeeeeezzzz! 

Oh les gars? Vous êtes où? Me laissez pas tout seuls! Ooohhh Ohé? :love: 

Ca va monsieur le cardinal? Que votre robe est seyante aujourd'hui... :rose:


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

rezba, ça fait plaisir de voir que tu es encore prêt à nous faire rentrer dans le droit chemin.

total respect


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, les coups de boule, c'est un jeu pour les modos. Ça nous permet de dicter de nouvelles règles léonines et antisociales qui nous amusent beaucoup   alors déjà qu'avant on ne voulait pas les supprimer, tu imagines maintenant ? mouhahahaha




L'élite qui s'amuse avec le petit peuple. Trop bon, trop chaud  Le problème c'est qu'en général, ça finit mal 

Je persiste mais n'espère plus...


----------



## Goulven (6 Janvier 2005)

En attendant il y a rarement eu une telle concentration de modos divers et variés dans un thread... Ca cache quelquechose...


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

toujours ouvert


----------



## Goulven (6 Janvier 2005)

5... 4... 3... 2... 1...

Adieu!


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

non toujours la


----------



## Goulven (6 Janvier 2005)

Et rezba le fait! J'ai une boule rouge dans la figure... 
Bon... on peut fermer maintenant, ca devient risqué!


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et rezba le fait! J'ai une boule rouge dans la figure...
> Bon... on peut fermer maintenant, ca devient risqué!


 Ah, ça ! Je tiens mes promesses ! 

 Allez, on ferme, ça suffit !


----------

